# Got a new moyen (parti) poodle puppy



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, what a looker! Based on the way the patches on his muzzle are already lighter, I'm guessing he'll end up silver and white. Hope you'll be regulatly posting lots of pics of Gus for us to ooo and ah over, cause it will be fun to find out!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

He is beyond beautiful! I love his coloring! No matter how his colors change there is no doubt he will be stunning!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Aww! So cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh he is stunning, enjoy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Wow!!!! What a beauty!!! Stunning!!! I love his eye patch look. Like batman I think. Have you start the 52 week threat? I'd love to stalk his color change. I like that last picture in which he show his teeth.


----------



## thnkling (Apr 22, 2013)

Joelly said:


> Wow!!!! What a beauty!!! Stunning!!! I love his eye patch look. Like batman I think. Have you start the 52 week threat? I'd love to stalk his color change. I like that last picture in which he show his teeth.


No I haven't checked that out yet, but will do! Thanks for all the great comments.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

He is GORGEOUS!! One of the most beautiful parti poodles I have ever seen!! Congrats! Please keep us posted  I'd love to see how his coloring changes 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I love him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Parti poodles like that make me droooooooool! I'm such a sucker for clean and flashy colour! 

Rebecca


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! What a beautiful pup! Please keep posting as he grows, I'm curious too as to what color he'll be!! I'm guessing silver!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG, Gus is so adorable! Such a handsome boy - absolutely stunning colour!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Way too adorable!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

What an adorable dog you have


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He is very cute! He looks silver and white to me.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

What a beauty! Please keep the photos coming!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

he's gorgeous! i vote silver as well- i don't see brindle or phantom- phantom is visible at 2 weeks at the latest


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

He is ever so cute! I love his clip!
I noticed his breeder has sable and white,Merle, brindle, and phantom partis. In that case, he seems to resemble the sables. If he has silver in his lieage he could be silver, though


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh he is really beautiful, how cute his little teeth look in that last photo! You must love him to bits!


----------

